# Is Abasin blue too hard for beginners?



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

I heard if you can ride in Abasin, you can ride anywhere. I'm planning on a snowboard trip next week. While I bought a summit pass for more trips next year, right now Abasin seems to have only one blue trail 'high moon' open as of today (10/23). This is my 2nd snowboard season and I can do basic turns. 

Obviously, since I have a summit pass, it's cost saving if I go to Abasin, but I'm wondering if the high moon trail would be too hard for me. Or is there any possibility that their green course opens any time soon? Otherwise I can just go to Loveland which has a long green trail open. 

Any comments would be very appreciated.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Save yourself the headache and don't bother going. It's a fucking shit show and they even say on their website, on their chalkboard, and in person that if you are not an advanced rider don't go.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

Is Loveland ski area also a 'shit show'?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Hell no that's a ghost town and has more trails and a longer vertical drop. Trying to save you from getting run over by some idiot 18 year old that just moved up here and can't ride but thinks they're the shit cause they bought a pass. Go to Loveland it won't be crowded, more trails, better vibe you'll be happier.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

I really appreciate your quick reply. I wish I would have ordered Loveland's 4 pak. Do you guys know any local shop that sells discounted lift tickets for loveland? I'm planning on staying in dillon area.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Liftopia.com or hit up any King Soopers/City Market location in Denver. MSO has a kiosk but I'm not sure what the discount is from that machine.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

BA nailed it. Loveland has been awesome the 2x I've been up this year. No lift lines either time and the snow was damn good for October. I'll be there on Sunday.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

From someone who only day pass joey's it out to CO and has ridden both mountains... I don't think I'll ever go back to A-Basin. I found the people to be douches, the lines long and the back bowl too crowded and chopped up after 8:30 to be any fun. Loveland on the other hand had no lines, nicer people and better runs. I've been to both during both Peak season and late season, not early like it is now but I can't see it being any better now.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Go to Loveland. A-Basin is crowded with all the people who bought Colorado Passes and Epic Passes. It's the only place they can go right now. Loveland is rarely crowded.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

I gave King spoors, city markets and mso calls, but unfortunately they all are not selling loveland tickets just yet. However I did find a $10 off adult coupon online and hopefully I can use it for all 3 days. 

Print lift tickets and season passes coupon for Loveland Ski Resort - Adult Lift Ticket

The coupon says 'Abuse of this offer results in non-validity'. Do you think it'll be an issue for me to use it for 3 days in a row?


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Use cash, change your jacket, buy one of the tickets at the Ski School information kiosk inside the day lodge, or get someone to buy your ticket for you.

You can buy coupon books in King Soopers, Safeway, for 10-20 dollars. You'll save some money that way. The Entertainment book can be bought online too.

Until Nov 18th it costs me $10.00 for a lift ticket at Loveland & A-Basin.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

gyudaddy said:


> I gave King spoors, city markets and mso calls, but unfortunately they all are not selling loveland tickets just yet. However I did find a $10 off adult coupon online and hopefully I can use it for all 3 days.
> 
> Print lift tickets and season passes coupon for Loveland Ski Resort - Adult Lift Ticket
> 
> The coupon says 'Abuse of this offer results in non-validity'. Do you think it'll be an issue for me to use it for 3 days in a row?


Nope. I used to abuse the piss out of the buy one get one coupons they got to know me on a first name basis.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah, even some of the employees may have coupons you can use. I used to bring some up and give them to people who were obviously having a really shitty day. I even gave my comp's to people who lost their ticket money and were really panicking. These were usually parents who were trying to herd little kids around. Not sure if Loveland season pass holders can still buy friends tickets at a discounted price. Believe it or not employees will try to help you save money. Just be nice to us and you can find out tons of info.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

daysailer1 said:


> Use cash, change your jacket, buy one of the tickets at the Ski School information kiosk inside the day lodge, or get someone to buy your ticket for you.
> 
> You can buy coupon books in King Soopers, Safeway, for 10-20 dollars. You'll save some money that way. The Entertainment book can be bought online too.
> 
> Until Nov 18th it costs me $10.00 for a lift ticket at Loveland & A-Basin.


Can I just go to King soopers / safeway and ask for a coupon book?

I really appreciate all the replies. If I can get $10 lift ticket, I might as well go to Loveland the whole time (I thought about going to Abasin 1 day, possiblly to take advantage of summit pass I bought.)!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You go to the basin mid week preferably tuesday or wednesday otherwise don't bother.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

The coupon books will help you out but you won't be able to get the $10.00 lift ticket. That's what it costs if you are an employee at another resort and their resort isn't open yet. Once WP is open, I get my lift tickets for free at Loveland, A-Basin, and a number of other joints. I think with the coupon book you should be able to get one for 25-35 dollars.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

I went to A-basin Saturday. Don't waste your time, only two runs and one lift open. As for how hard those runs are, they're cake. My gf has only been riding one season and she had no problems at all.


----------

